# Iwata Neo



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone here ever used the Iwata Neo airbrush guns? They look like a good gun for a decent price and most reviews I have read were good, but I wanted opinions from someone who would have used it for the same application I plan to use it for (harness blades and cranks).


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I bought one last winter. Pretty decent brush for the price. I got mine from hobby lobby and used their coupon. As with any brush, keep it clean.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and input fishingguy. I am going to do the same thing and get it from hobby lobby with the coupon.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Quick note on this.... if you have a smartphone get the Hobby Lobby app so you NEVER are without your 40% off coupon! (unless you forget your phone lol)


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

also, I plan on getting a Neo also...all my work so far has been done on a $15 Amazon.com special! lol


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one of those harbor tool and freight $10 specials and it is such a hassle if I want to paint more than one color at a time and the work is no good. Hopefully the neo is a good starter gun. I'm going to get mine tomorrow and if I have some time i'll test it out and show the work. Thanks for the tip Moose, but I believe I am the only 21 year old without a smartphone. lol.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Be careful with the nozzle cap. They tend to work loose and then you can't find it. Once you realize it's gone you have already bent the needle when you put the brush in your holder. The needles are a lot more delicate than the real Iwata's. You need to be extra careful putting it back in after cleaning. Parts are cheaper but so isn't the brush. I do like the smaller cups when I do use mine for touching up and little stuff. I also believe they are harder to keep the nozzle clean. Here are a couple repaints with gold dust i did with a Neo.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I took it mostly apart already to look it over and it looks pretty simple, but the needle looks delicate. Was going to spray some today, but the air hose I have doesn't fit the gun. Apparently you need to buy an Iwata hose to go with the gun. Wish they would have told me that at the store.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

BigFishHunter said:


> . Apparently you need to buy an Iwata hose to go with the gun. Wish they would have told me that at the store.


If you don't have an air brush type compressor you will have to get an adapter to go to I believe 1/4 inch and a hose. I thought I seen the hose at Harbor Freight.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

It looked like it would fit the compressor I have, but hobby lobby has a hose for $27 and they have a 40% off coupon that I can use. I'll be getting it tomorrow so hopefully I can find some time this weekend to spray a few blades. How much did they want for that adapter at Harbor turkey?


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

First blade I did with the Neo. It's a pretty good gun, but I need some more practice with it and the air pressure. Hot pink top and Violet bottom. The picture is a little too dark to see the colors clearly.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

How much did they want for that adapter at Harbor turkey?[/QUOTE said:


> I did not see an adapter but they had the 1/4" hose. If you need an adapter to go down to 1/4" you may have to go to a specialty or hardware store or order online, or may find it at hobby lobby.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks turkey. I got the hose to fit my compressor.


----------

